# "The Wrecking Crew" Music Documentary



## Karen99 (Dec 1, 2015)

The recent thread about Glen Campbell reminded me he was part of "The Wrecking Crew" which was a group of LA session musicians highly in demand by the hit makers of the day.  I found it riveting.  It's on Netflix and even YouTube .


----------

